

How good is your country? - hammadfauz
http://www.goodcountry.org/

======
rett12
The rating methodology is absurd. Just looked at the Science and Technology
ranking:

\- Rating includes noble prizes which span more than a hundred years.

\- Ukraine, Bulgaria and Bosnia are above the US. Don't have anything against
those countries at all but it seems strange.

\- Belarus is at 36 and Egypt at 45 while JAPAN is at 46! It seems the number
of international students skews the data way too much(and doesn't seem that
relevant for a science and tech rating)

------
duckingtest
What a ridiculous rating. Colombia is 31th. I'm sure if all countries from
later places (ie. most of the world) would become just like Colombia the world
would become a much better place. The whole thing looks like meaningless
metrics with weights fitted in so that highest places look reasonable.

~~~
Mandatum
31st* (What a teerible lithp.)

------
nobodysfool2
The 'source for data' is very poorly written. USA has a negative for culture,
yet we export the most culture of all. Most of the world watches Hollywood
movies/TV or has heard American recording artists. Why was it a big negative?
No answers given.

------
shalmanese
Any ranking that has Ghana 6th for Prosperity & Equality has some serious
problems with it's methodology.

------
tzs
#1 for "International Peace and Security" is Egypt!?

